# USB Converter Issues



## DeltaXIS (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello,

I have a gamemon universal usb converter model number FT8D91 and windows 7 x64.

I cannot seem to get this adapter to work correctly with windows 7 even with the new 1.2 drivers from their main site. I know the adapter and controller are good because i tested them out on a windows xp computer and they worked great.

I have started 7 up with the disable driver signing in the advanced boot options but to no avail...

Any ideas on how to get this to work??

Thanks!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Are you sure they are 64 bit drivers? A lot of these adapters are hit or miss and it can depend on what they're connected to.

And just say no to Rice! :laugh:


----------



## DeltaXIS (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply,

I believe they are "supposed to be" 64 bit drivers for windows 7.
This is the link to the gamemon site with the drivers in question-Here
 
Anyways, i'm hoping to find a solution cause i really don't want to buy another adapter...

And your right about the rice!:grin:


----------



## DeltaXIS (Nov 30, 2010)

Any Ideas?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

DeltaXIS said:


> Any Ideas?


None at all. lol. I did a quick google search, see if this link offers any help.


----------



## DeltaXIS (Nov 30, 2010)

yea ive been to that link and tried everything there as well as attempting all the suggestions in the comments nothing seems to work though..


----------



## DeltaXIS (Nov 30, 2010)

hmm... i can't seem to get anything to work...
is there any usb to ps2 controller adapter that will work windows 7 X64 and preforms well?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Delta, there isn't anything I can recommend since I don't have any experience with them. If no one else can suggest anything, about all you can do is google and look for reviews. Or check some gaming forums.


----------



## DeltaXIS (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok, thanks for your help, i appreciate it


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Anytime, good luck.


----------

